# Lizzie is afraid of the fridge?



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

everytime the refrigerator settles and makes a noise...Lizzie goes nuts and gets really scared... she paws at me, and cries and really just wants me to hold her close, between trying to paw at my face. Thoughts on if we can get over this at all? I do not know why it sets her off.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh no.... That's terrible.. I hate it when our babies get scared of things.. :shocked: 

I'm not sure what I would do in that situation.. I guess find a way to be holding her or something when it happens and make her realize it can't hurt her. That's what I do when my Roxie is afraid of something. Ruby isn't afraid of anything. B) 

Good Luck and sorry I wasn't much help. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

You might try the same treatment that is suggested for those furbabies afraid of thunderstorms. I believe it is recommended to make them associate the noise with something they really enjoy....as in clicker training....only it is the refrigerator noise rather than a clicker, lol. When the noise occurs and she feels frightened, rather than comforting her and reinforcing the fact that she has a fear that needs to be comforted, give her a treat or her favorite toy and play a game. This will also re-direct her attention so that she forgets she heard a sound that frightened her. It may take a while, but it takes patience and being consistent. Just remember to be happy and playful so your baby will focus on you and all things "good" and "happy". 

Good luck!!


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that and I hope you find a way through it. However I would like to add that I wish I had the same problem... Not my dog, but me!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've often mention that naddie came with a bit of neurosis about things. We overcame most and thankfully the more severe ones. However, she still gets 'upset' ( tail down, trembles, and used to slither to the basement door to head down there) when I start to cook. I used to think it was the 'beep' of the microwave..but found that's not it. 
Then tought it was the 'smell' of heat.. and that still may be part of it... though I noticed ti wasn't each and every time i turned on the burners.

Just the other day... I happened to be right by her as I clicked on the knobs to the oven and they make a little 'click'..she immediately got her 'worried' look ..tail down, tremors started, and she started 'slinking' to the basement door to 'escape'.
I went and closed the door, and in a happy upbeat tone started taking happy talk and went and got one of her toys to divert her 'focus'. It worked.... she immediately stopped the neurotic behavior. 

I have no idea what she associates with that click ( or it still may be the immediate smell of 'heat', I don't know) . I plan tocontinue to work with her and try to divert her attention and get to associate the click/heat with a positive thing. Only time will tell if it will be the answer.

BTW... it usually isn't helpful to 'play' to the fears by holding and coddling them... as hard as that is to avoid... even heartbreaking ..BUT it truly usually only reinforces the fear. That can be seen by them that you too are scared and 'huddling' WITH them! They need to see you as being NOT affected at all... acting normal and as said.. diverting their attention with play. THAT tells them hmmm things must not be too bad, and hmm when that noise happens get to have fun!! 

Good luck!!!


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ May 6 2009, 06:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772584


> I've often mention that naddie came with a bit of neurosis about things. We overcame most and thankfully the more severe ones. However, she still gets 'upset' ( tail down, trembles, and used to slither to the basement door to head down there) when I start to cook. I used to think it was the 'beep' of the microwave..but found that's not it.
> Then tought it was the 'smell' of heat.. and that still may be part of it... though I noticed ti wasn't each and every time i turned on the burners.
> 
> Just the other day... I happened to be right by her as I clicked on the knobs to the oven and they make a little 'click'..she immediately got her 'worried' look ..tail down, tremors started, and she started 'slinking' to the basement door to 'escape'.
> ...


Thank you, you explained much better what I was trying to say.


----------

